# Freshwater Clean Up Crew?



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Could someone give me a short list of a good "clean up crew" to have in a 75g tank that will house about 8-10 cichlids? I'm not sure what can be in the same tank with them that would get bothered by them. I do plan on having some short hair grass planted in the tank to also help clean up what the fish leave behind but not sure if that's going to do it. As for filtration, I'm going with a canister style system, not sure which one yet, but one that pushes at least 350gph. Thanks in advance for the info, Joe


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Im not sure what can go with cichlids.I think if they were dwarf,then maybe shrimp.Im not even sure the DHG will be ok with cichlids,lol.Dont they re arrange their tanks without your permission?lol


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Im not sure either LOL. But I have seen ccichlid tanks with plants and havent read anything to suggest it would be a bad idea Im going to the LFS tomorrow to get some answers. If live plants arent possible would simply having some shrimp/snails do the trick along with a nice canister filtration? Thanks, Joe


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What type of cichlids are they?If you are able to add plants then yeah a canister will do a good job.Otherwise you can always vacuum the gravel bed when doing your waterchanges.My worry is shrimp are so small many fish see them as snacks.MY macros eat them in a hurry,gulping them down in one bite.

Certain types of cichlids like the rams and angels do well with plants but I know oscars will pull them up with their room re arangment,lol


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

I was on LiveAquaria.com this morning looking at all the different types of African Cichlids. As for substrant they say these types of cichlids need a higher pH over other fish and to keep a good pH level to use aragonite so I was going to use that. Not sure if it needs to be mixed with pool sand or can be dumped straight in? Thats another thing I have to find out tomorrow. The whole idea here is to get a fresh water tank set up with vibrant color fish and fake coral arrangements, to look like a salt water tank but at a cheaper cost. Lol


----------



## Leopard Gecko (May 9, 2011)

Malaysian Trumpet Snails might survive since they burrow into the substrate. Maybe Java Moss or Java Fern wouldn't get eaten? You could also try a fast growing floating plant.


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

The idea behind the tank is to keep a tropical look to it. That's why I was thinking a low profile grass and the sand with fake coral reef decor. And with the sand I'd like to think a vaccum is out of the question because it would be a giant cloud in there when done.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

joeyhatch11 said:


> Im not sure either LOL. But I have seen ccichlid tanks with plants and havent read anything to suggest it would be a bad idea *Im going to the LFS tomorrow to get some answers*. If live plants arent possible would simply having some shrimp/snails do the trick along with a nice canister filtration? Thanks, Joe


Don't do this. The best advice I could ever give someone. The advice you get here may not be the best there is, but still light years ahead of the lfs and chances are people here "actually" have experience in the advice they are giving.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

^Agreed.


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

I dont understand, dont do what? Add the plants, use the sand? As for the sand thats what I read on LiveAquaria.com under the African Cichlids. So if you could please assest as to what not to do that would be helpful. Thanks, Joe


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

joeyhatch11 said:


> I dont understand, dont do what?


The part that is in bold.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Here is a good link to compatible plants in a cichlid tank.
African Cichlids and Plants
I keep a few varieties of Anubis and java fern in my tank, also black sand.
Most any sand is fine, make sure you have enough rock to keep up the ph.
I also keep a Pleco in the tank, which does fine.
Had mystery snails in the past, but the don't like the ph much, and given a chance they get eaten. Shrimps are not really the best clean up crew, but they will eat any missed food. You can throw in some ghost shrimp, and as they do their job they can also provide treats for the fish as they die off. (that's what I do)


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you very much for the reply and helping to shine some light on this for me. The gentleman at the LFS told me that I can do live plants with crushed coral and that the coral will help with the Cichlids pH level. I'm going in tomorrow to take a look at what they have in stock and get some more info before I fill the tank. Joe


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The only cichlids that I have been able to keep plants other than anubia and java ferns is some of the victorian cichlids. Some you can't though. I have to go with plastic in some tanks.


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Well even that's not a bad idea. Get enough of the real ones that they wont kill and fill the void with different style fake plants. Thanks


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Here's another link I had bookmarked with a great list of plants that work with cichlids
Plants 102 - Plants and African Cichlids


----------



## jone (Apr 2, 2011)

i'm not sure about that,any info.?


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

LFS says not to worry about a clean up grew. Says all I have to do is make sure it's well planted and I'll be fine. They have a 75g tank in the store set up with plants and drift wood and have 6 Cichlids in there and none of them bother the plants they said. Although I didn't get the names of the plants that were in there.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

jone said:


> i'm not sure about that,any info.?


Not sure about what?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nope, not needed. Just like many things in a tank, it is just personal preference. They are good to clean up un-eaten food and can be fun to watch though.


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

They say there isn't much that will survive with Cichlids in the tank. That I may get away with ghost shrimp though.


----------

